# This is how to convert Ntfs to FAT32



## khattam_ (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi ppl, 
Do you want to convert Ntfs to FAT32??
I have a solution for your problem. Ntfs can be converted to FAT32 without losing data. Here's how. Follow the exact steps or it may cost you data loss.

Maybe I could change your mind
------------------------------
Make completely sure that you need to convert Ntfs to FAT32. You should have no reason to if you don't intend to install older OS which do to support Ntfs.
>>Disk access is faster in Ntfs than in FAT32
>>Fragmentation has less impact on performance in Ntfs. Defragmentation is also very quick.
>>Windows does not have to check disk even if it is shut down improperly. Data loss does not take place during improper shutdown on Ntfs volumes.
>>Conversion process may lead to data loss.
So think properly before doing this.

Caution:
--------
Using this program may be illegal and may cause data loss. Make sure that you have backed up your data to another HDD or CD-R before using the procedure explained...

Requirements:
-------------
1. A Computer Running Windows (95 or later)
2. A Blank FAT32 Formatted Floppy Disk
3. A Working Floppy Disk Drive
4. Minimal Amount of Knowledge on use of Computers and simple terms
5. Little bit of Patience and Discipline
6. A zip file from 
7. An Unzipper (Winzip, WinRAR, Zip Genious, WinXP inbuilt Zipfile support or any Unzippers you can find)

Procedure:
----------
1. Make sure that you have 1, 2 and 3 and of course 4 and 5. Make sure that the drive you want to convert to FAT32 DOES NOT have ANY COMPRESSED and/or ENCRYPTED FILES. Decompress/Decrypt them all before proceeding.
2. Get 6 by downloading.
3. Get 7 by downloading or browsing old Digit CDs. If you have Windows XP, you don't need one.
4. Unzip pqboot.zip to any folder. Keep all the files in the same folder.
5. Read the Readme.txt (included in the pqmagic.zip) for information on how to use the program to create a bootable floppy with Partition Magic with the help of the files provided.
6. Boot with the floppy created.
7. Run pqmagic.exe from the floppy.
8. Perform the required operation. For eg., in this case, you'd want to convert Ntfs to FAT32, so in Partition Magic, choose Operations>>Convert>>Ntfs to Fat32, by selecting the drive you'd want to convert to Ntfs.
9. After the Operation is complete, take the floppy out and hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot your PC.
10. Look to see if booting is normal. It should be.
11. Be happy for what you have done.
12. DOn't forget that I have helped you.
13. Thank me (Optional).
14. Post back in the forum saying something like "The process explained by _khAttAm_ works....... It rocks" or something like that.

Result:
-------
1. At least a FAT32 drive created.
2. A happy you.

Source:
-------
The instructions are completely written by me. (you had alresdy guessed that)
The file pqmagic.zip contains the following files with their sources:
1. Readme.txt-- Written By Me
2. DI.exe-- I got it from a website. I think it was *www.bootdisk.com in a Zip archive with some other files.
3. bootmake.exe-- I myself wrote and compiled it with the help of Quick Batch File Compiler.
4. Bootable Floppy Maker.pif-- Made it myself. It is a MS-Dos shortcut and I can make it, of course.
5. pq.img-- It is a bootable floppy image created with the help of Windows 98 'sys' command and the other files required for Partition Magic are copied onto it, in a virtual floppy drive, in a virtual environment, under MS-Virtual Machine.

Acknowlwdgement:
----------------
1. Thanks to you all for taking time to read all this @$%*.
2. Thanks to my mom who never lets me use the computer.
3. Thanks to my college where I have an exam now, so I don't want to study at all and have time for all these.

SH!T........ why am I writing all these?? And Why are you reading all these?? .............. 
You have already had the job done right??

[Edited Batty] Link Removed


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 19, 2005)

Good post. Keep it up.


----------



## damnthenet (May 28, 2005)

Really helpful!


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

Is this the same procdure in windows XP please inform?


----------



## mkpaul (May 28, 2005)

Good job and thanks.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 29, 2005)

That PQMagic you are giving is not a freeware ... Its a commercial software ... I am editing your post .. And be careful in the future ..


----------



## vaneet.dadra (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I was also trying to convert NTFS to FAT32 but my computer switched off during the conversion and now I think it is FAT32 but files are not properly indexed.

Can I recover my data from the hard drive?If Yes, Can u suggest me how?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2008)

great buddy....
thanks.
u really rocks.


----------



## CA50 (Jul 20, 2010)

grt, but isn't NTFS superior then FAT32?


----------



## burnout.paradise (Jul 20, 2010)

what about files greater than 4 gb that already exist on the ntfs volume? what happens to them after converting? cos fat32 doesnt support file sizes greater than 4 gb i guess..


----------

